# Tribox/Edison/Joy/JSK



## crispy1337 (Apr 7, 2009)

So I just got my order from tribox in today and I've been going crazy with my new cubes. First of all I must say that it took 3 business days for me to receive my package. He was very quick with getting my order shipped and making sure everything was correct. He even made sure how I wanted my JSK to be recieved, in box or taken out and lubed which cut down shipping price. I chose for him to take it out because it was an expensive order, but he sent me the screwdriver set and lube? i think that came with it.

Before this purchase, I have bought 2 type A's, a type D, a type E no222, a type F, and a JSK clone. The type E was my favorite until I made a D-F combo, then I made a A -JSK clone combo which was a fast cube, but was very prone to lockups. I kept hearing about people who really liked edisons, so I decided to make a purchase, and since they had the JSK and Joys I decided to just spend some more to check them out too. I figured I'd help some people out who are trying to decide on a cube to make a little bit of my own review/opinion.

JSK vs. JSK clone - The JSK is indeed better than the clone. Not too sure if it is worth the extra money, but it has a smoother feel and seems like it is less prone to lockups.

Edison - I opened this cube up, and I must say it is very similar to my type E and type D. Screws, springs, caps, and centers are almost exactly the same with the type E no 222. The plastic is the biggest difference between any other cube I have had. It is not completely smooth, it has little ridges kind of like a textured feel, but it doesn't make the cube worse, you can just "feel" the cube move. To me it doesn't have that cheap feel the type E has, but it may possibly my new main cube or a JSK - Edison combo that I'm trying out.

Joy - I was not too impressed with this at first. After some fine tuning, it got better, but I'm not seeing how it's better than others to be a OH cube. If anyone could tell me how I could make it into a better cube I would love to know.

I also bought an Edison Pyraminx with this order, and I must say it is a fun little puzzle. The clicking/locking mechanism is slightly annoying, but it's still fun to play with.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes, Takafumi is a very, very nice guy  For the Joy...lube it and use it, that is what makes it better. People say that it is better for one-handed because of the light cubies it has.

Tomy for example uses it and he is world-class  I guess it depends on style in the end though


----------



## crispy1337 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah I try and order from guys like him and puzzleproz because they are nice, helpful, and they deserve the business.

Yeah I figured using it and breaking it in would help. I've seen that video a few times and it amazes me every time.

And on top of that your sig just made me go make a grilled cheese and turkey sandwich with mustard. Thank God my dog is asleep so he won't eat it.


----------



## pentrixter (Apr 7, 2009)

Regarding JSKs, I have heard great things about it. Everybody swears by it where I come from (Hong Kong). It should easily be one of the best cubes out there; Rubik's DIY and C4U are also up there.

I have watched one review of Edison on youtube and the guy there said that it deals with corner cutting very well. But like the Rubik's DIY, the center caps fall off rather easily. Can you confirm that?

For Joys, I have heard from a variety of sources that it's good but it gets worse over time and that it tends to break more easily than most other cubes.

Oh yea, for your D-F combo... Is it D-frame and F corners/edges?

Also, how much do you think S&H will cost if I just order a JSK from tribox?


----------



## Vulosity (Apr 7, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Also, how much do you think S&H will cost if I just order a JSK from tribox?



I had asked tribox how much shipping for an Edison was to the USA, and it was 1,200 yen.


----------



## crispy1337 (Apr 7, 2009)

The Edison is very good at cutting corners, only surpassed by my Type D. It feels sturdier than the Type D. I have not had any center cap fall out yet.

For the joys I can see breaking easier, but it has to be the opposite of what people have been telling you because this thing has almost nowhere to go but up. If I loosen the screws too much it pops and if I tighten them up just a little it feels like a bad store bought that needs to be broken in.

Yeah D-F combo is F cubies and D frame. It's a little wobbly, but fast and almost no lockups.

You are looking about 800 yen if you are in Hong Kong and it's 1200 if you are in the States. http://www.post.japanpost.jp/int/charge/list/ems_all_en.html Lists the prices to where and how heavy your package is and how much it'll cost if it's being shipped from japan.


----------



## pentrixter (Apr 7, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> pentrixter said:
> 
> 
> > Also, how much do you think S&H will cost if I just order a JSK from tribox?
> ...


Awww EFF. $12 freakin' dollars... That's like half of a second JSK... Maybe I'll wait until I'm back in HK.

Crispy, you said that your type D surpasses your Edison for corner cutting? Type Ds are known for their bad corner cutting... how can it possibly be better than the Edison. I read in another thread that the Edison has a 10 degree corner cutting advantage compared to the C4U cube and the C4U cube is amazing at corner cutting.


----------



## JL58 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have to say that my Edison is not the best at cutting corners. A great cube otherwise.
As far as cutting corners, I really prefer my puzl CS's. Too bad they age so fast and don't respond well to lube.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 7, 2009)

Hm, when did you place your order?

The Edison is a great cube, especially when broken in; sadly, it doesn't fit my cubing style...


----------



## pentrixter (Apr 7, 2009)

Exo,

Does a broken in Edison cut corners well?


----------



## JL58 (Apr 7, 2009)

I got my Edison about 12 days ago, so it got about 500 solves so far. Would you consider this enough for breaking it in? 
Also I have not tried to make it loser yet. Since I have had zero pops (and not even anything close to one) since I have it, it might be time to try to play with the screwdriver. I assume this would help with corner cutting.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 7, 2009)

Even a new Edison cuts corners well, in my opinion... but my primary cube is a store-bought cube, so that's not saying much.

I haven't broken in my Edison but there's a significant difference between the store-bought and the Edison in terms of cutting corners.


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 7, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> I have watched one review of Edison on youtube and the guy there said that it deals with corner cutting very well. But like the Rubik's DIY, the center caps fall off rather easily. Can you confirm that?



The caps never fall off on my two edisons, I love them both. 
Cuts corners well after i adjusted the screws a little.
Stickers are amazing, been using these for two months and not even the slightest wear. Edison > Cubesmith/!?!?!??!



Vulosity said:


> pentrixter said:
> 
> 
> > Also, how much do you think S&H will cost if I just order a JSK from tribox?
> ...



For me it was 1,500 yen. T_T (2 edisons)


----------



## pentrixter (Apr 7, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> Even a new Edison cuts corners well, in my opinion... but my primary cube is a store-bought cube, so that's not saying much.
> 
> I haven't broken in my Edison but there's a significant difference between the store-bought and the Edison in terms of cutting corners.



Exo, what is your primary cube?


----------



## crispy1337 (Apr 8, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > pentrixter said:
> ...



Yeah now that I looked at that I got that wrong. I was just waking up and I guess I picked up the wrong cube. Now that I look back I think it was my other Edison that I loosened a little bit. The Edison is like between 40-45 degrees.



abr71310 said:


> pentrixter said:
> 
> 
> > I have watched one review of Edison on youtube and the guy there said that it deals with corner cutting very well. But like the Rubik's DIY, the center caps fall off rather easily. Can you confirm that?
> ...



It was like 2,100 yen for my whole order, but I have 4 cubes and a pyraminx and the pyraminx is big. Yeah after adjusting the screws it added a min of 5 degrees to my corner cutting, and the stickers are insane, just from looking at the quality of them vs. my other cubes.


----------



## pentrixter (Apr 8, 2009)

Yea I'm big on the corner cutting and so far, I heard Edison's are not bad at corner cutting, but not extraordinary.


----------



## crispy1337 (Apr 8, 2009)

They definitely need to be broken in, but from all my cubes I think it could be the only cube I touch. My only problem is the fact you can kind of feel it move. It doesn't have the smoothness as other cubes but I guess thats something I'll get used to.


----------



## pentrixter (Apr 20, 2009)

Hopefully 17 days isn't a horrible revival, but I'm interested.

Crispy, what is your favorite cube now? How is that JSK-Edison combo coming along?

From your original review, it doesn't seem like you really like your JSK. I was wondering whether you still feel the same way about it.


----------



## crispy1337 (Apr 20, 2009)

Well I actually made a JSK joy combo and it is a good OH cube. Light, loose, and doesn't lock up. That's been that way for about 2 weeks.

My favorite has been my pure Edison cube. I tweaked the screws a little bit, it cuts corners like a dream. I cleaned it out a few days ago and re lubed it and it's amazing. I do use a F cube from time to time.


----------



## pentrixter (Apr 21, 2009)

In what ways is your Edison better than the JSK and the D-F hybrid?


----------



## crispy1337 (Apr 21, 2009)

The D-F Hybrid was too unstable for fast speedsolving. It was alright for OH, because it was loose, but lock ups with 2H were the biggest problems. The JSK I didn't really ever use because of the color scheme and I didn't feel like switching the yellow and blue. I just find the Edison smooth, sturdy, least prone to lock ups out of any of my cubes and basically an altogether good cube.


----------

